# Lucky Rabbit's Foot



## Zwetschgen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello,
I haven't had the chance to take any rabbits this season, and moreover I usually only hunt squirrels. While skinning these little guys the feet (yes all four of them) and the head are removed and I just throw them away. I keep the hides and tan them. I keep the meat and make a wonderful Squirrel and Noodles. So, what more could I do to make every critter I kill go to use? Make little lucky charms from the little guys feet. 
Unfortunately, I am not a taxidermist, nor do I want to go to all that trouble. Does any one know (Google is very broad and vague) how one would go about preserving one of these feet? I don't imagine skinning the hand and resewing it over a piece of wood is the easiest method. Could it be dried out some how and then capped with those pieces of brass you see on rabbit's feet? If no one has any ideas I won't worry: I am not killing animals for their feet, so I won't mind if I can't use the feet for anything. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

those ons in the store i dont think there real


----------



## Zwetschgen (Jul 16, 2007)

Not all of them are real, but some where, some one, a long time ago actually made them from real rabbit's feet. Some places still do it, and you can order them by the dozen online.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

mmm! Squirrel and Noodles!


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

mmm! Squirrel and Noodles!

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ooo, I love squirrel. This is kind of off topic but could you pm me your recipe for squirrel and noodles? I want to try bagging a few when season opens from the stand when I'm on a camp/hunt and maybe the noodles thing would be something I'd enjoy.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

oh, and me too perhaps?

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey. I about had a squirrell but I missed and went pshyco. The thing started running at me and then I moved and he ran to my left then turned around and went to where I first tried getting him then he went to my right but got scared of the pigs and then he ran away. Then I heard another one and tried the shotgun shell trick but it didn't work. Does anyone else try this. Do you go brass on brass, brass on plastic, or plastic on plastic.


----------

